# Battery Boss - RC's first reality show



## brandonwilcox (Sep 10, 2008)

MaxAmps.com Battery Boss - RC's first reality show featuring the industry leader in RC batteries. It's short, fun and will have loads cool and helpful information, contests and much more. Be sure to share it with all your friends!

Thanks and let us know what you think!

Brandon


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

& yet no 1 cell


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

TOM MAR said:


> & yet no 1 cell


I don't think he knows Chinese! LOL! 
Just kidding...


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

RPM said:


> I don't think he knows Chinese! LOL!
> Just kidding...


LOL, :thumbsup:


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

Industry leader?


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

KenBajdek said:


> Industry leader?


Thanks I left that out of my post.:thumbsup:


----------

